# Alexei Tegin and Purpha



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Strange music, from distant land distant shore...that for sure.Budhist mantra ambient avant music
did i just says this, well how do you describe Tegin output, sometime it's contemplative other time plain scary yet eerie.

He made a cd called Gyer ,he russian has you may have guess?, you guys heard about him, he is also a painter if im correct.


----------

